

Keyword Analysis Of The McCain And Obama Acceptance Speeches - jyothi
http://www.mediapost.com/blogs/search_insider/index.php?p=871

======
jyothi
It is behind login but totally worth it.

Some extracts:

\- most used word by Obama - "promise" (31 times) and by McCain - "country"
(30 times)

\- Under issues, Obama's top word "economy" and McCain "jobs"

\- Two-word phrase used most by Obama was "John McCain" (15 times

~~~
umangjaipuria
Heh. Obama mentions McCain very often and McCain mentions Obama very often.
They might as well give speeches for each other!

------
wallflower
Also check out these visualizations (StreamGraph, Document Contrast, Document
Cloud) of the Obama McCain speeches:

[http://neoformix.com/2008/ObamaMcCainConventionSpeechCompari...](http://neoformix.com/2008/ObamaMcCainConventionSpeechComparison.html)

(stumbled on this site via Summize - if you have not seen this site before -
Neoformix is all about 'illustrating patterns in data')

------
MaysonL
Another interesting content analysis:
[http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/archives/individual/2008_09...](http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/archives/individual/2008_09/014585.php)

McCain spent half of his acceptance speech talking about himself...

------
avinashv
For those who don't want to sign up: bugmenot.com

Brilliant article, thanks.

~~~
jyothi
Mediapost has nice surveys, articles all the time. I have subscribed.

And thanks for bugmenot :)

